# Vodka dosing



## mocha (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello. I'm very new to this site & hope i'm posting correctly. Hopefully i'll figure out all the ins & outs! 
I've been dosing vodka for years, without really getting below 20 nitrates. My current tank is 300gal. I recently was up to 40cc a day & then we had to leave for a 2 week vaca. I didn't have our "sitter" do the dosing (was just my neighbor *r2 ) .
So do I start back at 0 now? (ugh) and how high do you find you have to go before reaching 0? I never have been able to do so.
I have a DSB, that may contribute.
Thanks!
:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------



## mocha (Feb 2, 2014)

My softies are very happy ............ I knew the mushrooms like/absorb nitrates, didn't realize about my other softies. Mystery of happiness (with sm nitrates) solved!! I'll go ahead and start back at 40cc/day. How high did you have to go initially? Do you remember?

Thanks!:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

. .


----------

